# Planning to build custom tank - where to get glass?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm planning on building a custom tank with a bigger than standard footprint. I'm in the preliminary planning/budgeting phase right now and was hoping to get some recommendations of where to get glass from (ideally cheaply). It will probably be 0.5" sides and a 0.75" bottom for added safety although this is still subject to change... super early stage right now.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure about the Valley, but I buy all my glass for aquarium use from Candu Glass in Burnaby, just off the Lougheed Hwy on Douglas.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I get mine from Cristal glass


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I get mine from Cristal glass


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I always deal with A1 Aldergrove glass. Good guys and good service.


----------

